# Call of Duty Four Video Game



## blhowes (Oct 4, 2008)

My son and his friends love this video game. They can all connect through the internet and play as teams or against each other. Much too complicated for me (more than 2 buttons to use), it looks like a lot of fun. Any of you folks play this game? If I had the skills to use all the buttons on the controller, I can see how it'd be very addicting.


----------



## Herald (Oct 4, 2008)

I have it but I prefer the original Call of Duty. I like the WW II genre, not the terrorist genre of CD4.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Oct 9, 2008)

I admit, I am addicted to this game. I would be glad to show you the ropes. I think you should get online and play so you know what your son is finding in the game lobby in terms of language and crude behavior. 

My gamer tag is OLD FIVESOLAS. You can also visit my gamer clan site at www.oldshooters.com 

RB


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 9, 2008)

I had it but didn't enjoy it. Don't get me wrong, it's a very good game just not for me.


----------



## Quickened (Oct 9, 2008)

I can see why its popular. It is a well made game and quite fun


----------



## blhowes (Oct 10, 2008)

Reformed Baptist said:


> I think you should get online and play so you know what your son is finding in the game lobby in terms of language and crude behavior.


Does the game have any parental controls?


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Oct 10, 2008)

blhowes said:


> Reformed Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should get online and play so you know what your son is finding in the game lobby in terms of language and crude behavior.
> ...



No. Xbox Live, however, does. I sent you a PM about how to best play online with friends, but I will post here for others. 

A person can set their voice communication setting to "Friends Only" What this means is that the person will only be able to hear those who are on their friends list. This eliminates hearing all the trash in the game lobby. Some folks don't like this because you won't be able to hear "random" folks that are on your team in the game. The solution? Get enough like-minded friends on your friends list and run with those folks. You will be able to hear them. 

The best way to do this is to look for a gaming community that shares your convictions regarding profanity, et. Do such gaming communities exist? Yes. Often they are started by an individual as a gaming community/clan. This is what I did with www.oldshooters.com which is a Christ-centered gaming community. By Christ-centered I mean that we promote the Christian faith and uphold strict standards of clean speaking in-game. 

Oldshooters is geared to the older gamer but we make allowances for younger gamers from time-to-time. Feel free to have your son check us out and you as well. And where is that friends request? I was on last night for a couple hours. 

RB


----------



## Thomas2007 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nope, I've never been into this stuff. However, my oldest son started playing Combat Arms and he got me to play with him, and now I really find I like it. Except 13 year old kids can see, react, and do multi-tasking about three times as fast as I can.

Does anyone play Combat Arms, it's free and free is good.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 10, 2008)

I am thinking of picking up the ATV racing game "Pure" today.


----------



## blhowes (Oct 10, 2008)

Thomas2007 said:


> Except 13 year old kids can see, react, and do multi-tasking about three times as fast as I can.


Yeah, tell me about it. I find there are just too many buttons and knobs on the game controllers to be able to react quickly. My youngest (same age) can run circles around me. 

I'm much more comfortable with the old ATARI ping pong game. One knob, you turn it one way to raise the paddle (and pretend you're putting a top spin on the ball), the other way to lower it. That's more my speed!


----------

